# Waxing Wheels



## shahs1 (Oct 17, 2008)

All,

After I have washed my wheels: 
1. What would you all suggest is the best product to use on wheels to help keep them protected from bake dust, etc - so they easly clean when washing. 
2. Also how often would I have to apply this to the wheels.
3. What is the most cost effective product. Best value for you ££'s

Regards,

Shah


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=142516


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i use Turtle Wax Ice paste polish on my wheels (only about 15quid) . had it on about 3months now and only hav to give thm a quick wipe wen washing. keeps the gloss black on them nice and shiny aswell :lol: :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Chemical Guys Wheel Guard is very good as it is a polish and sealant all in one. I would be tempted to re-apply every 6 weeks.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

ahaydock said:


> Chemical Guys Wheel Guard is very good as it is a polish and sealant all in one. I would be tempted to re-apply every 6 weeks.


Yeh thats what i use. Works very well.  But definately re-apply it every few weeks.


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

I use FK1000p, lasts for ages and the dirt just wipes off with normal car shampoo. Jetseal is also very good.

If you've got baked on dirt, Bilberry wheel cleaner is also good and harmless to wheels.

Steve.


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Another vote here for FK1000P. 

Goes on easy, comes off _very_ easily and lasts for months! :wink:

Alan W


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Another vote here for FK1000P :lol:


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

poorboys wheel sealant works for me, brake dust seems to be reduced so when it's wash time there is less to do !! I apply it 4-6weeks apart, depending on time of year and usage.

stu


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Chemical Guys Jet seal is also very good for wheels, apply two coats as stated on the bottle, and lasts ages too. I must admit, I do find protecting my wheels a bit of a chore, but defo worth the effort for a few months..


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

FK1000P is very good, long lasting and easy to apply.

Use some AG SRP first to give them a bit of a polish.


----------

